# Just joined



## egb (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm Daryl, 25, from Bradenton, Florida. I became a cat owner when I took in a sweet, all black cat who had been hanging around outside of my apartment. 

I soon realized where she came from. She was my neighbor's cat who had been thrown out for getting pregnant. I then received the full stray cat experience...

She gave birth to three all black kittens. I let Mama cat do most of the work raising them, and she did a great job. A friend of mine was interested in getting a cat, so I gave one of the kittens to him about 3 months later. I decided to keep the other two.

Then I was overwhelmed by the full stray cat experience. I'll admit to making a mistake in not having the cats spayed/neutered right away, but money was tight, and I was given some expensive estimates about how much it would cost. I learned a great deal from the entire experience.

The male kitten grew up to be a big Tom who wanted to mount everything in sight. He ended up getting his sister pregnant, so I was given that experience again. 

She had five kittens; this time, three of them were all black, one came out looking Siamese, and the other was all grey with a white belly. I was pretty surprised about the two unique kitties.

The situation became overwhelming to me, so I contacted my local Humane Society, and explained my situation to them. They were nice enough to offer me a grant that made the spaying of the two females and the neutering of the male affordable. I kept all of the kittens for three months again, got my three cats fixed, and finally, gave two of the kittens to the Humane Society. I decided to keep the Siamese and the grey one.

So, I now have five cats. I'm hoping you guys aren't going to be too hard on me, because I know that I contributed to the overpopulation of cats with my procrastination. It all just happens so fast. I've tried to make things right, and all of the cats are loved and taken care of, so I'm ready to put it all behind me.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You took in an abandoned cat, probably saved her life, and then eventually took care of all of the craziness that ensued. I say - *Good Job*!!!

Wow, five cats, that is a lot. I was overwhelmed at times with four. Even three are a handful when two of them are total BRATZ!!!

Welcome!!! :grin:


----------



## medleymisty (Aug 4, 2014)

You saved a cat, and you're honest about it and you learned from it and you took care of it, so it's all good.  

In the future, maybe you could look for low cost spay/neuter services in your area? We took in a pregnant stray too who had six kittens a week ago, and since we live in the biggest city in our state we have multiple low cost spay/neuter and wellness clinics around. They can be hard to find in more rural areas though.

Also we're keeping the mother, which puts us at five cats too. Other people might think it's a lot, but if they all get love and are all taken care of, it's all good.


----------



## egb (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks. The two younger ones that I have are pretty looney, too. Watching them climb up the shower curtain is hilarious.

I don't know much about low cost services in my area. I know that my dad called the number for one that I found online, but it told him to leave a message, and we never got a call back. We turned to the Humane Society then, and they helped us out.

We're keeping our two mothers, too. Both of them actually teamed up to take care of the last litter of kittens.

Speaking of the kittens, I'm curious about the grey one's genetics. There's the two all black parents, and then this white Siamese cat comes out, and this grey one. Does anybody have a clue of what breed this look may have come from?

imgur: the simple image sharer

imgur: the simple image sharer

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think many people realize how easily and early cats breed. You took on the responsibility when the neighbors threw the cat out. I suspect that is what happened to my cat Mama. I think she was left behind due to being pregnant.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, that grey kitten is GORGEOUS!


----------



## egb (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah, he's a handsome little guy. Everybody who comes over thinks he's cute. If only he were as sweet as his sister. The Siamese cat is nowhere near as stubborn as he is, and seems to be smarter, too. She's really sweet. She's latched on to me, and follows me everywhere.

Here she is: imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, a little stunner!


----------



## egb (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah. I just have to make sure we get them fixed in time. I imagine it's too early now. They're about 3 and a half months old.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't believe it is. From what I understand it's 2months and 2 lbs.

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Those kittens are absolutely adorable, especially the girl with the Siamese coloring!

Actually, 3 1/2 months is a good time to get a cat spayed/neutered, as long as they're over 2lbs/2 months and healthy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, thanks for taking in the mama and then dealing with all of the ensuing consequences so responsibly! A lot of people wouldn't have been willing.

I don't know anything about breeds, but the gray kitten is stunning! 

Did you post pics of the others? The 3 images on imgur all seem to be of the gray kitty.

What are their names?


----------



## egb (Aug 6, 2014)

No, I haven't put up pictures of the others. I'll work on that now.

We just call the original cat Mama, which seems to fit. My dad calls her two babies Big Boy and Brown Eyes, so I guess that's their names. The grey kitten is named Devy, and the white one is Jasmine.


----------



## egb (Aug 6, 2014)

Big Boy on the left, Brown Eyes on the right: imgur: the simple image sharer

Here's Mama: HTTP://imgur.com/5DZXF2d

Sorry about all of the pictures being in the bathroom. The lighting was really bad everywhere else.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Love the sink pic... good looking cats, all of them.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, they're beautiful! Love the teeny bit of white on Mama's chest.  The pic of the boys in the sink is so funny - I'll never understand how kitties find some positions comfortable...


----------

